# Block Your Driver's License!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

*BLOCK YOUR DRIVERS LICENSE! *

This is upsetting, thought I should pass it along.

Check your drivers license...Now you can see anyone's Drivers License on the Internet, including your own!

I just searched for mine and there it was...Picture and all! Thanks Homeland Security Privacy, where is our right to it? 
I definitely removed mine, I suggest you all do the same....Go to the web site and check it out. Just enter your name, City and State to see if yours is on file.

After your license comes on the screen, click the box marked 'Please Remove.' This will remove it from public viewing, but not from law enforcement.

Driver's License Search


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks, Dawn....
I printed mine out so I'd have a current picture...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dawn, You should re check your calendar there.... This isnt april fools day!!!

Ya got me you rat!!

Carey


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

"Now that's funny, I don't care who you are."


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

dawn

now that is pretty darn funny.
wait till i show katie this.

thanks
darrel


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey....How did they get my mother in laws picture on my license?.......

Kirk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have seen that one before
But still funny









Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I knew my recent pic was awful, but really!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Judging by the reaction from the posts of the other people on this thread, I am guessing that it displays a funny but amusing photo of some type. As I didn't enter my personal information I'm not sure what it displays. One thing to keep in mind when doing so, I'm sure that someone is keeping a database of the people who enters their full name and the city and state where they live.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Judging by the reaction from the posts of the other people on this thread, I am guessing that it displays a funny but amusing photo of some type. As I didn't enter my personal information I'm not sure what it displays. One thing to keep in mind when doing so, I'm sure that someone is keeping a database of the people who enters their full name and the city and state where they live.


That's why I used my bosses name.








I must say, the likeness was incredible.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, you got me! I had seen this before but got caught again.

Mark


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

my has the years beat me up or what. deleted that baby right away.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Quit monkey-ing around!

I actually fell for it...having seen an email like it years ago. I thought it was something new...and didn't bother reading all the posts first. 
I'm a knucklehead.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Quit monkey-ing around!
> 
> I actually fell for it...having seen an email like it years ago. I thought it was something new...and didn't bother reading all the posts first.
> I'm a knucklehead.











Guess it can strike twice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Judging by the reaction from the posts of the other people on this thread, I am guessing that it displays a funny but amusing photo of some type. As I didn't enter my personal information I'm not sure what it displays. One thing to keep in mind when doing so, I'm sure that someone is keeping a database of the people who enters their full name and the city and state where they live.


That's why I used my bosses name.








I must say, the likeness was incredible.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I was trying to forward this to a freind, but sent to your boss Doug...sorry.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Hook,line and sinker!


----------

